# Has anyone used Ft McAlister park to access Ossabaw



## huntemup (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience using Ft McAlister state park to access Ossabaw island? Is it safe to leave your car there? How much longer a boat ride than Kilkenny? Any suggestions?
TIA


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 23, 2015)

I camp n fish out of mcallister a couple of times a year. One of the ramps is right on the river , the other is on redbird creek. Always seemed same place to me.


----------



## jkp (Nov 24, 2015)

Whole lot longer boat ride, and watch out for the ever present sandbars or you may have to wait couple of hours to get unstuck.  I hate paying Kilkenny too, but the ride is way shorter and way easier to navigate.  
J


----------



## huntemup (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Says a lot that you have done it and still choose Kilkenny.


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2015)

We used it this February for the hog hunt. My van was there for three days with no problem. But way longer of a ride then Kilkenny, but was free.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> We used it this February for the hog hunt. My van was there for three days with no problem. But way longer of a ride then Kilkenny, but was free.



It's not that long if the boat insn't overloaded and will plane out.


----------

